# Germany to Venice via Austria



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

Hi There we're off to Venice in May, with some time to spend both on the way down and back. My proposed route is Belgium ( 1 night) into Germany, Kehl (Strasbourg) 2nd night, then down to Bodensee via E531 for a couple of days, before transiting Austria, and down to Venice. 

My queries are.
1. Where is the best Stellplatze(s) for getting a feel of the Bodensee 
2. Is it better to turn south around the eastern end, or travel on to Fussen then turn .
3. Are there places to buy the motorway pass at the border (<3.5t) I know we can get them from fuel stns before hand.
4. Any ideas what the Italian motorway charge would be for the whole of the trip down to Venice. I assume they are pay as you go.

Many thanks in advance.

John

PS I know the last query should be in the Italian section!


----------



## foxtwo (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi John,

very hard questions, cause there are a lot of possibilities down to Venice. I was several times down there, here some ideas:

Stellplätze Bodensee see this 
http://www.bordatlas.de/index_en.php
It is the standard bordatlas in english showing nearly all Stellplätze in Germany and many in Europe with good description, pictures and highlights of the area around.
For route planning it is fantastic, cause it is on basis of google maps.
Preview/test facility and when you register, costs 3 Euros one month, 5 Euros 6 month etc, its worth the price.

We saw at Bodensee area, the flower island "Blumeninsel Mainau", town of Meersburg, "Zeppelin Museum" in Friedrichshafen.

I like the route at the northern edge of the Alps via southern corner of Bodensee, than "Bundesstrasse" 308 via Sonthofen, "Bundesstrasse 310 till Füssen (King`s castle Neuschwanstein) , then northerly up to Steingaden via 17 (Church "Wieskirche", fantastic) and down to Oberammergau. When you have time do a day trip to the "Hohenpeißenberg" at Peißenberg, a fantastic view from the top of Hohenpeißenberg over the Alps from east to west. I think there is no better place to see the scenery of the Alps in that way. But you need clear weather conditions.

10 Km west of Oberammergau is "Schloss Linderhof", as well a castle of the bavarian king Ludwig. I like this more than Neuschwanstein. It is as brilliant as Neuschwanstein, but much more familiar and not so many tourists.
From there continue westerly heading to Reutte in Austria, Heiterwang and Lermoos, then Landeck, Nauders via "Fernpass", and "Reschenpass" to Meran and and Bozen. A nice area is at Stellplatz at "Kalterer See" , south Bozen. 
Then parallel the highway heading south till Rovereto and from there to Gardasee, if you want. Take the eastern route of Gardasee via Malcesine, its much nicer than the western route.
And in Peschiera....highway heading Venice.

The austrian vignette you get everywhere at the border or gasstation. In Italy you pay on highway as you come. You get a ticket at the entrance and then you pay as you drive, when you leave the highway.

Have fun

Bernd


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

On Constance at the western end there is a car park Aire type place at Bodman. Bodman is really nice. Tickets are I think 6 Euros

Down the German side of the lake there is a great Stellplatz at Uberlingen as you head away from the lake at the back of the town. Meersberg is lovely and the basilica at Birnau between Uberlingen and Meersberg is worth a visit. The Stellplatz at Meersberg is not that great though but 1.8 miles away at Stetten is a superb Stellplatz behind a restaurant. Like a large CL. EHU at Stetten and Uberlingen but not at Bodman. The Swiss side of the lake was very disappointing.

We went as far as Fussen (Chitty Chitty bang bang castle) in Bavaria and crossed into Austria over the Fern Pass. We then spent some time around Innsbruck which is lovely, Mutters and Natters before heading further east and then south to Salzburg and the Austrian lakes which are simply out of this world. See last year's blog. We went south East and into Slovenia but you could easily do what we did then head over into the Italian Dolomites (again see last year's blog) and down to Italy after there.

The possibilities on that journey if you're prepared to detour a bit are endless.

Bodman 47.80371, 9.02520

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11619

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=846


----------



## foxtwo (Jun 23, 2012)

see this.....between Füssen and Garmisch Partenkirchen

http://www.hohenpeissenberg.de/startseite_en.php
http://www.schlosslinderhof.de/englisch/palace/history.htm
http://www.wieskirche.de/eframset.htm
http://www.ammergauer-alpen.de/oberammergau-en
http://www.neuschwanstein.com/englisch/tourist/index.htm
http://www.zugspitze.de/en/winter/berg/zugspitze/

be


----------

